
Ask HN: How do you feel about applications being a web-app wrapped in Electron? - awalGarg
I don&#x27;t like them, but I can&#x27;t decide why I do not like them. So I&#x27;d like to see what the masses think.<p>Note that by &quot;website wrapped&quot; I mean just that - a website, not a website which is necessarily accessibly via internet. So this includes the new Skype for Linux Alpha (which I am assuming is web.skype.com wrapped in chromium. if it is not, just think for now it is for example&#x27;s sake) but not an application to flash ISOs to USB drives[1] which uses node APIs and native extensions for the logic, and electron mostly for the UI part and JS for driving the UI.<p>[1]: It actually exists: www.etcher.io, but that&#x27;s just an example. No specific application intended to be pin-pointed.
======
cpr
Sometimes it's useful to have a separate .app for a website, at least under
macOS.

But then Fluid.app solves that problem without the pain of coding up Electron
wrapping.

------
forgottenacc56
I feel good about it. Very good indeed.

